
Live updating map of residential internet outages due to Irma - jaydub
http://bluepill.cs.umd.edu:3000/map/countymap
======
metaphor
Description of the NSF grant funding this project can be found here:
[https://www.nsf.gov/awardsearch/showAward?AWD_ID=1619048](https://www.nsf.gov/awardsearch/showAward?AWD_ID=1619048)

 _This work addresses two key challenges in measuring network reliability from
the outside. The first important problem is to determine whether address
changes are actually the cause for a network device becoming unreachable to
external measurement. The second key problem is in separating individual
failures from other failures. For example, with an approaching storm, many
users may disable their equipment to avoid lightning damage, but with a
passing storm, an outage may affect many users at once._

~~~
james-otten
They also wrote a paper on how it works:
[http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~schulman/docs/imc11-thunderping.pdf](http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~schulman/docs/imc11-thunderping.pdf)

------
someone13
Screenshot, in case the page goes down (as of 0609 UTC):
[https://i.imgur.com/5pv7QFz.png](https://i.imgur.com/5pv7QFz.png)

------
kensai
Error 500 for me. Page does not appear.

